# indian bicycles men's T71 electrically equipped motobike and 1924 ladies model 154



## gazube (Sep 19, 2015)

271991156140.  EBay number also


----------



## willswares1220 (Sep 19, 2015)

Price?


----------



## vastingray (Sep 19, 2015)

How much ??


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 19, 2015)

Wrong spot,unless you post a price.

Try here...
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?20-Stuff-on-eBay-and-Craigs-List


----------



## vastingray (Sep 19, 2015)

I just looked on eBay starting bid was 6 grand  buy it now is 9 grand  beautiful bikes but out of my price range


----------



## gazube (Sep 19, 2015)

Sorry I start at 6000.00 on ebay but  for the cabe I'll let them go for less than the 9000 buy it now. If that helps it's 100 percent restored nickel, troxel seats, paint, etc.


----------



## vastingray (Sep 19, 2015)

I looked at all the pics you did a hell of a job on them both  very very nice


----------



## willswares1220 (Sep 19, 2015)

Great workmanship!!!!!!


----------



## gazube (Sep 20, 2015)

Thank you for the comps on the bikes we worked hard and spent alot to get it right ...also go on tog tube for videos  of bikes.  1919 men's and ladies indian bikes


----------



## Balloontyre (Sep 20, 2015)

willswares1220 said:


> Great workmanship!!!!!!



Need more closeups to high light workmanship


----------



## gazube (Sep 20, 2015)

YouTube 1919 men's indian bicycle and ladies indian bicycle model 154


----------



## gazube (Sep 20, 2015)

Watch "Ladies indian bicycle model 154" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/hfRZorfMsQU


----------



## gazube (Sep 21, 2015)

gazube said:


> Watch "Ladies indian bicycle model 154" on YouTube
> https://youtu.be/hfRZorfMsQU




Any comments


----------



## gazube (Sep 23, 2015)

Detail detail detail


----------



## biker (Sep 24, 2015)

gazube said:


> 271991156140.  EBay number also




You probably should mention in your ad as well as on ebay that the 1924 headbadge is a repop and the mens tank is newly fabricated.


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 25, 2015)

ronbug said:


> You probably should mention in your ad as well as on ebay that the 1924 headbadge is a repop and the mens tank is newly fabricated.




If that is true it should be disclosed. To leave those details out is wrong in every way.


----------



## gazube (Apr 20, 2016)

Just saw  my old post and comments, the bikes sold for over $7000.00 and the new owner was thrilled to have them in his collection.   I'll be more specific when we restore others


----------

